# CAUTION:Trade reported on the Bulls ESPN board



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

This comes from a Laker fan in Orlando(I know it sounds stupid):

Bulls get-Giricek,Lue &&SHAMMOND WILLIAMS

Orlando gets-Fizer


"I am on vacation in orlando florida at the moment and a recent report on the radio station has the trade completed........ 

This was the reported deal...... 

Chicago gets - Gordon Girecek, Tyronn Lue, and Shammond Williams 

Orlando gets - Marcus Fizer "

"Im actually a lakers fan but im in orlando visitin soem relatives and i heard lots of speculation and i turned on my redio and heard the good news for u guyz....Congrads 
"

Talk about spelling....Anyway lets not go koukou until it's official.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

If this is official, I figured Williams would be thrown in...

We should waive him.

I hope this happened.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We could do worse! If true, we keep JYD! 

If true it will apprear in media or announced on bulls radio today sometime.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

trueblue

I think Pax really wants McKie..As the Suntimes stated "he admires him"

JYD's comments yesterday were like "farewell comments and jabs"


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> trueblue
> 
> I think Pax really wants McKie..As the Suntimes stated "he admires him"
> ...


Bye JYD...

If the Orlando/Philly trades are made, we improve A LOT.

We become a much more balanced team and we have guys who can actually contribute.

Lue, Giricek, and Mckie are all guys who can shoot from the outside, and we need that badly. They also will be our 1-2-3 off the bench. Wouldn't surprise me if Giricek started at the 3, but he's only 6'5...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> trueblue
> 
> I think Pax really wants McKie..As the Suntimes stated "he admires him"
> ...


Could be, but Roman makes some sence. If we do the orlando trade, we might not do the Philly trade.

However, I think we could, but we would need to put dupree on IR because he will not find time to play for us. I think Blount can play some PF until next summer.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I think Orlando would be better off doing something like this.

Orlando trades	
PG Shammond Williams	
C Steven Hunter	
PG Tyronn Lue	
SG Gordan Giricek

Orlando receives: 
SG Kendall Gill	
PF Marcus Fizer	

TRADE ACCEPTED


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Could be, but Roman makes some sence. If we do the orlando trade, we might not do the Philly trade.
> ...


Blount has developed a good mid range shot..reminds me a bit of Horace Grant(kiddin)

There is Tyson chandler and Curry who should start logging 35 minutes at least with Davis backing them up and Blount for 10 minutes.

I see the Bulls turning into the 1994-95 Orlando magic..

Dump it in to Curry and have 3 punks on the perimeter waiting to bomb a 3


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Something fishy to me. If we do the Giricek/Lue deal and the McKie one we are LOADED at the guard spot. How do we play all these guys? I remember reading somewhere that Gill about ready to come back.


Hinrich,Lue,Brunson
Crawford,Giricek,Gill,Dupree
Robinson,McKie,Jeffries,Pippen
Chandler,Davis
Curry,Blount


Very thin at the PF/C. But we are better on the perimeter so....


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> 
> 
> I see the Bulls turning into the 1994-95 Orlando magic..
> ...


YESSSS!


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>basghetti80</b>!
> Something fishy to me. If we do the Giricek/Lue deal and the McKie one we are LOADED at the guard spot. How do we play all these guys? I remember reading somewhere that Gill about ready to come back.
> 
> 
> ...


jefferies and brunson will prolly get cut.....


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>basghetti80</b>!
> Something fishy to me. If we do the Giricek/Lue deal and the McKie one we are LOADED at the guard spot. How do we play all these guys? I remember reading somewhere that Gill about ready to come back.
> 
> 
> ...


I m just speculating here but maybe there is sth fishy going around with a Jamal trade...


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

No they will go on the IR, in Jefferies case stay on the IR.


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> If this is official, I figured Williams would be thrown in...
> 
> We should waive him.
> ...


why is eveyone so down on williams?


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> 
> 
> I m just speculating here but maybe there is sth fishy going around with a Jamal trade...


Why??

Cuz we may trade for Giricek and McKie?

If that's what we're bringing in to "replace" Jamal, we're in trouble.

Giricek could start at 3 for the rest of this season, McKie should not be thrown into a starting role.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bulls</b>!
> 
> 
> why is eveyone so down on williams?


Cuz he sucks?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Why??
> ...


I wouldn't want Jamal to get traded but Paxson doesn't show me that he is interested in keeping him.Also there are many reports about Jamal being on the block.
We;ll just have to wait&see.Hopefully he will stay with us but...

Whatever keeps on repeating itself stops being a coincidence


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Cuz he sucks?


i havent seen him play in forever but last time i saw him he could nall the 3 like it was nothing.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bulls</b>!
> 
> 
> i havent seen him play in forever but last time i saw him he could nall the 3 like it was nothing.


Ya I saw a lot of his North Carolina games too...

He's in the NBA now...


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Ya I saw a lot of his North Carolina games too...
> ...


no smart *** im not talkin about his college games,i think the last time i saw him play was when he was at sea and boston..his FG,3pt and FT %'s are not that far off from JC's and he hasnt got even close to the chances JCs has...


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bulls</b>!
> 
> 
> no smart *** im not talkin about his college games,i think the last time i saw him play was when he was at sea and boston..his FG,3pt and FT %'s are not that far off from JC's and he hasnt got even close to the chances JCs has...


lol...

sorry for the cynical remark...

The guy has been on Boston, Denver, Seattle, and Orlando...

Jiri Welsch has been on 3 teams, but his 2 previous teams he was just behind more experience/talent...

Shammond Williams, not the case...

He was good at UNC, I'm a Heels fan, but it hasn't translated to being good in the NBA.

Anyway, if the deal is done, and we have him, no need for him to take up a roster spot, waive him.


----------



## Professor (Jun 6, 2002)

Maybe its a three-way. Orlando and Philly have reportedly been talking about moving Howard for Snow. Maybe something like this:

Chicago trades: PF Marcus Fizer (6.3 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 0.9 apg in 13.8 minutes) 
PF Jerome Williams (6.8 ppg, 7.9 rpg, 1.2 apg in 26.5 minutes) 
Chicago receives: SF Aaron McKie (8.7 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 2.6 apg in 28.2 minutes) 
C Amal McCaskill (2.2 ppg, 2.4 rpg, 0.4 apg in 11.3 minutes) 
PG Tyronn Lue (9.6 ppg, 2.5 rpg, 3.9 apg in 29.8 minutes) 
SG Gordan Giricek (10.1 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 1.7 apg in 29.9 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +17.5 ppg, +0.6 rpg, and +6.5 apg. 

Philadelphia trades: SF Aaron McKie (8.7 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 2.6 apg in 28.2 minutes) 
C Amal McCaskill (2.2 ppg, 2.4 rpg, 0.4 apg in 11.3 minutes) 
PG Eric Snow (10.6 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 7.0 apg in 35.9 minutes) 
Philadelphia receives: PF Jerome Williams (6.8 ppg, 7.9 rpg, 1.2 apg in 52 games) 
PG Shammond Williams (4.9 ppg, 1.2 rpg, 1.7 apg in 35 games) 
PF Juwan Howard (15.8 ppg, 6.8 rpg, 2.0 apg in 54 games) 
Change in team outlook: +6.0 ppg, +6.4 rpg, and -5.1 apg. 

Orlando trades: PG Tyronn Lue (9.6 ppg, 2.5 rpg, 3.9 apg in 29.8 minutes) 
PG Shammond Williams (4.9 ppg, 1.2 rpg, 1.7 apg in 14.8 minutes) 
SG Gordan Giricek (10.1 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 1.7 apg in 29.9 minutes) 
PF Juwan Howard (15.8 ppg, 6.8 rpg, 2.0 apg in 35.1 minutes) 
Orlando receives: PF Marcus Fizer (6.3 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 0.9 apg in 31 games) 
PG Eric Snow (10.6 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 7.0 apg in 53 games) 
Change in team outlook: -23.5 ppg, -7.0 rpg, and -1.4 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

yeah...honestly..i dont know why all the smart comments on shammond...leave those comments for me

anyway..this kid is a scorer..and he was doing it in seattle...i remember he went on a tear kinda like flip murray...

i'm just saying he has some servicability in him....


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

Sorry people, but I looked into the poster a bit further since he's not a regular at ESPN. 

Found this from the same guy. 


http://boards.go.com/cgi/nba/request.dll?MESSAGE&room=nba_orl&id=360113

Looks lilke it's still a rumor.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Why??
> ...


I'm sorry, but you're way out in left field. Just because a player like Williams is a "throw in", that's no reason to simply cut him immediately.

Bruce Bowen was once a throw in on one of our trades. I'm not saying Williams is as good as Bowen, but he's shown he can be an OK backup PG. We lack talent at that position, and thus, we'd be utterly foolish to simply cut a guy like that.

Second, Giricek could absolutely not start at the 3 any more than say, Jamal should. He's a 6'5 2 guard.Starting him at the 3 is about as useful as starting Trent Hassell on Kevin Garnett was. If anything, less so because Giricek is less athletic and less of a defender than trent.

Third, if in fact this deal is completed, trading for McKie, and older player with an even longer and worse contract than JYD, and a guy who brings no different kinds of skills to the table... doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Bigjad66 (Aug 29, 2002)

*Trade Report Is Bogus*

I just went over to the ESPN Boards and actually read the thread. It looks as though he has posted another bogus trade on the Dallas Mavs board. So it looks as though this trade is a sham.  

Maybe it will still happen but i has not been confirmed.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Trade Report Is Bogus*



> Originally posted by <b>Bigjad66</b>!
> I just went over to the ESPN Boards and actually read the thread. It looks as though he has posted another bogus trade on the Dallas Mavs board. So it looks as though this trade is a sham.
> 
> Maybe it will still happen but i has not been confirmed.


That is the bad thing about ESPN. It happens all of the time. 

Also there is not any media metion of this trade. Remember when the Toronto trade went through, we barely had it posted and it was on the web!


----------



## Bigjad66 (Aug 29, 2002)

That is the reason I stopped even looking at the ESPN Boards at all. No basketball information at all and the board is really slow to load and even more difficult to read. That heavens for BBall Boards.net


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Is it because its on the ESPN board that it sounds credible?


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but you're way out in left field. Just because a player like Williams is a "throw in", that's no reason to simply cut him immediately.
> ...


I didn't say waive him because he's a throw in...

But how good is he?

He plays behind Strickland and Lue, Orlando's not high on Lue at all and want him gone, so how high can they be on Shammond?

Do we need 4 point guards?

Kirk/Lue/Brunson/Williams?

Also, IF the McKie deal was done as well, it would be a 2-1, how can we do a 2-1 and a 3-1 deal? We don't have that many roster spots...

Read this post, and you'll see I'm not anywhere near left field.


----------



## Bigjad66 (Aug 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sboydell</b>!
> Is it because its on the ESPN board that it sounds credible?


No. Its because its on the ESPN board that it DOESN'T sound credible lol.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Sorry guys..for the letdown..I did say CAUTION cause ESPN boards aren't filled with many credible posters...


----------



## Bigjad66 (Aug 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> Sorry guys..for the letdown..I did say CAUTION cause ESPN boards aren't filled with many credible posters...


No problem. You just reported what you saw and let us know. Thanks for the info.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

I'd waive Brunson b4 i waive SW but I don't think Pax will,he traded for Rick cause for some reason he likes him.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> Sorry guys..for the letdown..I did say CAUTION cause ESPN boards aren't filled with many credible posters...




Would you like to fight now?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> I didn't say waive him because he's a throw in...
> ...


No, I still don't really agree with this either. Who cares if he's the third best guy on the Magic.

That whole philosophy of looking at things is wrong-headed. We need to find guys that other teams give up on but who can play. Automatically assuming that a guy sucks (who is still young and put up nice seasons when playing for Boston and Seattle) just because some other dsyfunctional team doesn't know what to do with him doesn't make any sense.

I worry about having 4 PGs less than I worry about having not many good players. I'd rather have a guy who can run and shoot like Williams than Brunson personally. But hey, I guess I'm just partial to having basketball players who can run faster than me 

At the very worst, he's a guy that gives flexibility in trades because you can send him off somewhere else to make the salaries work.

As far as a McKie deal bringing back another player, there appears to be as much uncertainty of that as of the Fizer trade itself. One step at a time. If a McKie deal brings back an extra player, THEN you have to look at who gets cut. But if it brings back another guy, what we really have to do is only then look at all the guys on the end of the bench (whoever comes in the Sixers deal, Jeffries, Brunson, Shammond) and figure out who goes.


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

Mikedc thanks for backin me up on Williams 

i hope some of these trades happen but i doubt anything will happen,i beleave all these rumors are just bulls fans wishfull thinkin


----------



## jollyoscars (Jul 5, 2003)

man yall are too hard on shammond. he is off the hizzle. i would take him over brunson in a second. i say we take shammond in that deal and send them brunson.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I heard Pax is talking with Orlando about trading Fizer on the score 670 in chicago.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

id like the trade


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Here's a link from Chicago Sun Times talking about this trade: HERE 

I would rather see Fizer get traded then JYD.

EDIT: Opps I see this has already been posted in another topic.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*All signs point to yes.*

SRC: Orlando Sentinel Feb 14th

*Trade rumors*

McGrady was surprised to hear that two teammates -- shooting guard Gordan Giricek and point guard Tyronn Lue -- were being linked to a trade with Chicago for Bulls forward Marcus Fizer, but said, "I'm a player. I have nothing to do with that." Magic General Manager John Gabriel said that none of the rumored deals has been close to materializing, but added that teams keep calling about Giricek.

SRC: Florida Today

*Magic talking trade with Bulls *

The Orlando Magic have held extensive trade talks with Chicago regarding power forward Marcus Fizer and could be poised to deal point guard Tyronn Lue and shooting guard Gordan Giricek to the Bulls.

Magic general manager John Gabriel said that while he is fielding plenty of trade proposals for power forward Juwan Howard, it's Giricek that the most teams are interested in. 

SRC: Hoops World

The Magic are rumored to be shopping Gordan Giricek for two major reason one he does not fit the system in place, however flawed, and two he is expected to demand more in terms of salary than Orlando would commit to.


----------



## jollyoscars (Jul 5, 2003)

this dude is a lying punk


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RagingBulls316</b>!
> Here's a link from Chicago Sun Times talking about this trade: HERE
> 
> I would rather see Fizer get traded then JYD.
> ...


Welcome to the site


----------

